# I'm Back



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

ok last time out i was alil aggravated:freak:sorry about that.I really like this place & what you see is a direct result of all the info I have gotten from so many.THANKS TO ALL :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Nice track. I like the colored screw idea. :thumbsup:they have to be there so make them usefull. I also like the building with the flag. do you have a pic to see the front of it? 
Lastly what is the roll you are using for fencing? Thanks


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Not seeing the colored screws?


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks willys,the fence was made from nylon window screen i picked up at lowes & cut down to 4" strips,fence poles are made using coat hangers.Racer


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Not seeing the colored screws?


I feel like a dope! They looked like colored screw heads but they are The round colored lane markers:freak: Still a great looking track!


----------



## phinsfan7676 (Feb 28, 2010)

I really like the fence I may steal that idea! I was thinking about doing something like that but wasn't exactly sure what I was going to try. The window screening was in my thoughts but wasn't exactly sure how to hold it up.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun track BR!! Street lights and all!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks phinsfans,i held the fence on with old bread ties & then a dab of super glue on top of the tie.you wasn't wrong,screw heads are painted black
Racer


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Racer, any pics of the front of the building.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

there ya go willys


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet Track!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

basement racer said:


> there ya go willys


I really like that building did you make it?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking track BR!!! I like that "Bud" building myself...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks willys i did make it.I used 2 diff colors foam board from hobby lobby.The window glass is a couple srt car packages painted flat black on the inside.
Racer


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the layout. What size table is it on? Did you base it on an existing plan? I really like the turn borders and catch-fence, came out really nice! Thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:

Walt

P.S. No worries, I've been aggravated for months! Hopefully that ended today! (no j-o-b to new career) later


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks WaltB.Table is 12'x5'.I used flying cow layout from Greg Braun's web site.I used 9,12,15" turns.Gregs layout used 12,15,18" turns.Congrats on the new J-O-B :thumbsup: Racer


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Finaly we can race*

We been waiting on these guys to show so we can get started


----------

